# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  19.07.2011 - MT Box Local Brute Force Shell v0.5

## mohamed73

What's new in SL3 LBF Shell v0.5: 
    • Added ighashgpu to hashcat file format convertor
    • Some bugs fixed 
How to use convertor: 
    • Start Shell software v0.5
    • Download from GT server data for LBF ( data is ighashgpu format)
    • Add to first line downloaded command from GT server
    • If you like to convert ighashgpu to hashcat command format (for  those who use hashcat without Shell software) click to "ighashgpu 2  hashcat" button.
    • Software will make imei.bat file in same folder 
    Note:
    You need to have in same folder hashcat and shell installed, then  shell will make compatible bat file for that version of hashcat.  
Download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Third party software you can download from their developer sites: 
HashCat Lite
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -  need it to unpack HashCat software 
Please note:
You must agree ighashgpu, HashCat and 7zip software license before use it.  
Please watch this thread for eventually manual and details update.* 19.07.2011 - MT Box Local Brute Force Shell v0.5*

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------

